# Mehrere Regler an nur einen PT100?



## olitheis (5 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Anwendung, bei der ich an einen PT100 drei einzelne Temperaturregler anschliessen möchte. Ist das so ohne Weiteres möglich?
Danke
Oli


----------



## vierlagig (5 Februar 2008)

*Zottel* führte dazu in *Mehrfachnutzung von analogen Signalen* folgendes aus:



> Bei Pt100 wird es noch kniffeliger, Je nachdem, wie gemessen wird. Folgende Bauarten fallen mir ein:
> 1. Strom eingeprägt, Spannungsabfall wird gemessen. Es können nicht zwei Geräte den Strom einprägen.
> 2. Strom und Spannung werden gemessen: Geht, wenn die Gleichtaktspannung im erlaubten Rahmen bleibt.
> 3. ein ungereglter Strom wird durch Pt100 und einen Vergleichswiderstand geschickt, Spannungen an beiden werden gemessen und ins Verhältnis gesetzt. Könnte gehen, wenn die innere Verschaltung dem nicht im Wege steht, aber nur ein Gerät kann den Strom liefern. Wieder muß die Gleichtaktspannung im erlaubten Rahmen bleiben.
> Jetzt kann man noch überlegen, was mit Kombinationen von Geräten ist, die nach verschiedenen Prinzipien messen...


und da ging es nur um zwei  ... also ich würde das Pt100 Signal z.B. in einer Steuerung vervielfachen oder einen Wandler auf 4...20mA und zwei der *MCR-FL-C-UI-2UI-DCI* einsetzen ...


----------



## funkdoc (5 Februar 2008)

also ich habe das selbst nie eingesetzt da man sowas in einer sps macht aber würde es funktionieren wenn man da einen analogmultiplexxer einsetzt 0-10V und nur regler verwenden die auch einen  0-10V eingang haben?

grüsse


----------



## olitheis (5 Februar 2008)

danke vierlagig,

vielleicht ist es besser einen Messumformer (pt100-->0-10V) zu nehmen, un dann die 0-10V entsprechend  auf die  3 Regler zu schicken.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## vierlagig (5 Februar 2008)

olitheis schrieb:


> danke vierlagig,
> 
> vielleicht ist es besser einen Messumformer (pt100-->0-10V) zu nehmen, un dann die 0-10V entsprechend  auf die  3 Regler zu schicken.
> Gruß
> Oli



0...10V, 4...20mA ... wurscht, hauptsache Normsignal und dein Regler kann es verarbeiten ... wobei ich Strom bevorzuge...


----------



## Zottel (5 Februar 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> also ich habe das selbst nie eingesetzt da man sowas in einer sps macht aber würde es funktionieren wenn man da einen analogmultiplexxer einsetzt 0-10V und nur regler verwenden die auch einen  0-10V eingang haben?
> 
> grüsse


Ein Multiplexer ist erstmal nur ein - meist elektronischer - Umschalter. Wenn der die Spannung abwechselnd an die 3 Regler legt, haben die Regler 2/3 der Zeit keine Eingangsspannung. Damit werden sie nicht umgehen können. In deinem Fall wäre es besser, die Regler entweder parallel zu schalten, sofern keine Probleme mit gemeinsamem Bezugspotential und Innnenwiderstand auftreten. Treten diese doch auf, kannst du Trennverstärker einsetzen. Die verschlechtern aber möglicherweise die Meßgenauigkeit.

Zuletzt fände ich noch interessant, was ihr mit 3 Reglern wollt, die ein- und denselben Istwert bekommen und auf den dann (konkurrierend?) einwirken...


----------

